# putting weight on my dog



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Nadi could and would eat me out of house and home if I allowed. They are both on TOTW now and have beautiful coats and solid poops(finally) Both have sensitive stomachs. Z is lean but looks great!! Nadi is lean but looks too thin. It is just her mid section...she was pretty badly emanciated when I got her. I can't count her ribs anymore, and her hip bones are no longer showing like they did then, but her mid section looks like she needs something more. I just don't know what that should be! OR could it just be a matter of time until she fills out? She gets 1-2 cups in the morning and 4 cups at night. Zisso only eats about 2 cups most mornings (if he eats at all in the am) and the same at night. I put 4 in his dish, and pick up what he doesn't finish. I will try to get a pic of each from the top side and post them. I am worried that someone is going to try to tell me I don't feed the poor girl!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

She ls likely just at "that age". With a body like a 14yo girl! Not a "baby" any more, but not a "woman" either. My youngest is 17 months old and looks sort of like a "Greyhound".

This was taken earlier this month.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

5-6 cups of food a day????







I have a hard enough time getting 4 cups into Athena a day.Lexi would eat the whole bag if I let her but then she would be 40-50 lbs instead of the 34 lbs that puts her overweight right now. Has she had blood tests done to see if maybe thyroid is an issue.I know a good coat is not a sign of thyroid but just a thought if she is eating that much.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Just wanted to add that Siren (in the pic above) only eats 2 2/3 cups of TOTW High Prairie a DAY. She WOULD eat 30lbs a day if I let her, but she only NEEDS 2 2/3 cups!

I have had people ("Joe Public", not GSD people, they KNOW she isn't too thin.). ask "why is she so thin", to which I reply, "She ISN'T thin, she just isn't FAT!!!!!"


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I honestly think that Nadi eats that much because she didn't get enough in her previous home(s) I think that the neglect made her think she better eat all she can in case the food stops coming. When I got her, I could count her ribs and her hip bones protruded ... that is how emanciated she was. The foster home fed her raw for 10 days while they had her. She could not poop when she came here (constipated)

Maybe she LOOKS so thin because she has broader shoulders and a puffy butt(lots of fur surrounding her tail cause she is a plush coat) and she does have a long body too

So, I got the pics of her from standing over her. Her head was to the right so that is her shoulders in the pic









Zisso from the top view. His head was pointing to the left


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That looks thin to me, she is probably still catching up with her nutrition and exercise and just needs more time to build muscle etc and body fat. As long as she eats and still is gaining, she should be fine. Do you know her weight before and now?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Nadi looks a little thin but not too bad. I don't think you want to pack it on quick. That will lead to joint issues.



> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI have had people ("Joe Public", not GSD people, they KNOW she isn't too thin.). ask "why is she so thin", to which I reply, "She ISN'T thin, she just isn't FAT!!!!!"


Morgan met those people too. She was long legged like Siren at the same age. I had people actually ask me "She's so skinny, what's wrong with her?' Not a thing other than being a teenage girl!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WThat looks thin to me, she is probably still catching up with her nutrition and exercise and just needs more time to build muscle etc and body fat. As long as she eats and still is gaining, she should be fine. Do you know her weight before and now?


Unfortunately I messed up her wieght the day after I got her and thought she was 41.5 But we figured out two weeks later that it could not have been right. From 2 weeks after I got her, she has always been about 63-64 so she is holding her own at the rate she is eating right now. And she does get a LOT of excercise...not only walking with me, which is only about half of what Z does cause she limps, but they run the yard like crazy so she does run off a lot of what she eats. I just can't help but worry that I could be doing more to make her feel better. Should I maybe give her more of the Natural Balance sliced meat?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

ohhh and long legged...Nadi has those long legs too...and strong!


----------

